# Its possible to take an image with my D5100 at 16:9 and not just 3:2?



## Meydanx8 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Guys.

Im really dont know if it possible to take a picture in aspect ratio of 16:9, I really like this aspect ratio.  It is possible with my D5100?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

look in your menu options.


----------



## Meydanx8 (Mar 2, 2012)

I already looked and dont find anything. This is why I asked.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't believe it is, however you may find some help on Ken Rockwell's d5100 run down.

Learn to shoot for crop. It's what we had to do back in the film days and it's really easier than you think. I always prepare for an 8x10 crop in camera-and I tend to over do that with full frame a bit. I know I am safe with just about anything else if I plan on losing 2 inches off the long side.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Meydanx8 said:


> I already looked and dont find anything. This is why I asked.



Did you read the manual?


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

Meydanx8 said:


> I already looked and dont find anything.


That is a major clue. :thumbup:


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2012)

Just crop in post.  I do it quite a lot


----------



## Meydanx8 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody:meh: I think i will take the tip from MLeeK and start to take the pics before with larger margins.


----------



## Meydanx8 (Mar 2, 2012)

Forkie said:


> Just crop in post.  I do it quite a lot



I defiantly love your pictures. :thumbup:


----------

